# The Nemesis is Born



## Rytera (Aug 15, 2005)

Alien Nemesis

From the designers of the first One Cam Bow, Riser Vibration Technology, Fall-Away Rest, and Roller Cable Guard, now present the Rytera Alien Nemesis. A truly new bow design.

Our goal was to create a bow that is balanced, light weight, smooth, and fast. By asking ourselves “what would we create if there were no limitations?”, “what if cost and machine time were not an issue?” So many companies extrude or forge their risers to keep machine time and cost to a minimum. By the 6th version, we have a bow that should sell for much more, but by efficiently organizing machine time and trimming profits, we can offer the Nemesis for under $800.

I do believe the Alien Nemesis has it all. A truly balanced design riser, new grip design, more arm clearance than any style riser, and vibration free when shot. The Nemesis will be available with Hybrix Hybrid Cam System or Tranz One Cam System.

We would like to thank you all for the great supports. We feel that 2010 will bring a new and truly different look and performance to the archery world.

Later today the Nemesis will become perfectly clear.

Terry Martin


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

How much later today ? This one looks very interesting !

FF


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Sounding,and looking good. I hope to get a chance to try one out. We need more martin dealers here in central wisconsin.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

I promised I wouldn't buy a new bow in 2010 and I have never owned a Martin. The Nemesis looks absolutely beautiful. Kudos to all who had a hand in the design. Can't wait to see this in the flesh.


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

GREAT Looking Bow, and I bet it Shoots as good as it looks !!!


----------



## traditional1970 (Jan 5, 2009)

Lets go Terry, get it posted. Money in the pocket is itching to get out.


----------



## Rytera (Aug 15, 2005)

Alien Nemesis

From the designers of the first One Cam Bow, Riser Vibration Technology, Fall-Away Rest, and Roller Cable Guard, now present the Rytera Alien Nemesis. A truly new bow design.

Our goal was to create a bow that is balanced, light weight, smooth, and fast. By asking ourselves “what would we create if there were no limitations?”, “what if cost and machine time were not an issue?” So many companies extrude or forge their risers to keep machine time and cost to a minimum. By the 6th version, we have a bow that should sell for much more, but by efficiently organizing machine time and trimming profits, we can offer the Nemesis for under $800.

I do believe the Alien Nemesis has it all. A truly balanced design riser, new grip design, more arm clearance than any style riser, and vibration free when shot. The Nemesis will be available with Hybrix Hybrid Cam System or Tranz One Cam System.

We would like to thank you all for the great supports. We feel that 2010 will bring a new and truly different look and performance to the archery world.

Later today the Nemesis will become perfectly clear.

Terry Martin


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Looks pretty "Hoyt".....ish ?? Maybe just me. Nice anyway.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hoythunter01 said:


> Looks pretty "Hoyt".....ish ?? Maybe just me. Nice anyway.


Thats the exact same thing that I thought. Interesting.


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

What are the spec's on it?


----------



## crazy horse (Nov 4, 2002)

Great looking bow, but the question is when do we get to see Laura in the alien outfit?????


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Very cool look.


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

That is the most wicked riser I have ever seen. I can see that being made from Carbon someday.

If you are looking for a Chris Farley-wannabe, to be a model in a skin tight Alien suit, I can hook you up. :zip:


----------



## CaptainOnion (Apr 3, 2009)

Not diggin this riser at all !!


----------



## T.Wallace (Aug 30, 2009)

Hoythunter01 said:


> Looks pretty "Hoyt".....ish ?? Maybe just me. Nice anyway.


I thought the same thing all so when I first seen the bow.


----------



## coachjdub (Jan 27, 2009)

Any word on the specs on the new Nemisis???


----------



## tacdriver (Jan 27, 2006)

we need spec's!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gary73 (Jan 11, 2008)

Will it be offered as a single cam?.


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

Rytera said:


> The Nemesis will be available with Hybrix Hybrid Cam System or Tranz One Cam System.


Looks like it will be offered with either cam system


----------



## Q!! (May 3, 2005)

Hoythunter01 said:


> Looks pretty "Hoyt".....ish ?? Maybe just me. Nice anyway.





bowtech17 said:


> Thats the exact same thing that I thought. Interesting.





T.Wallace said:


> I thought the same thing all so when I first seen the bow.


If ya'll knew what you were talking about you would have been saying that Hoyt's look "Martinish" for a long time now. 

Hoyt did not make the first bow with a bridged riser. Martin did.


----------



## Gary73 (Jan 11, 2008)

rogbo said:


> Looks like it will be offered with either cam system


OOppss sorry I missed that.

Are there any dealers on AT?.

Any news on specs?.


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

Gary73 said:


> OOppss sorry I missed that.
> 
> Are there any dealers on AT?.
> 
> Any news on specs?.


Call Rytera and ask Dawn for the closest dealer to you...


----------



## Gary73 (Jan 11, 2008)

BowTech One said:


> Call Rytera and ask Dawn for the closest dealer to you...


I cant see any UK dealers listed, also buying from the US and shipping in usually save me $300-$350 over UK prices.


----------



## joedouglas_76 (Sep 12, 2014)

Do you know where I can find one of these for sale?


----------



## achaffin (Nov 18, 2013)

Are you looking for single or dual cam?


----------

